# newbie buying ford ranger and homestead plow



## KBerger466 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a 1/3 mile dirt driveway (with some gravel and airport mix here and there). It is on a fairly steep and curvy hill, and it is narrow (Two trucks CAN pass each other at points if they can pull over, but it's really a single lane road with pull-outs... )

I have been plowing it with an old Dodge Ram 2500 and a commercial Fisher Plow for three years, but 

a) The truck is on its last legs and I don't feel safe in it.

b) The truck and 8 ' plow are too big to turn around where I would like to; every year I knock out a tail-light on a tree!

We get about 80 inches of snow a year. "Record" storms are in the 2-foot range; usually, that wouldn't be more than once a year, if that; more typically, we get 8 inches in a "big" storm.

I am looking at a Ford Ranger, 4x4, off road, 4 liter engine, with a Homesteader Plow.
It is a good deal on the truck.

I live at the top of the hill, and plow going downhill. But it's a tough road, with a tough curve... I do have plenty of cut outs to put the snow.

Does the Ranger-Homesteader combo sound okay? I plow about every 4 inches, and am willing to make multiple passes.... I like the idea of the smaller rig because of the tight turnarounds, but I need power to get back up the road! 

And what size Homesteader? Am looking at the smaller one (6'8"), against, because of the turnarounds. 

And -- does the Homesteader use the same "minute mount" type system for getting it on and off? 

Does it plow as cleanly? 

I need to do this myself -- I can hire someone for the overnight plowing in the big overnight storms, since he does a neighbor and is here, anyway, but I need to be able to dig myself out. 

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ranger with the 6cyl 4ltr have a ton of power just throw some weight in the back. thou dont expect to get 20 miles to the gallon. i have plowd with 3 rangers a 91 an 05 and an 06 the pretty decent trucks no break downs other then i had the break line go on the 91. homesteader or a snowway or even blizzard or western and now meyers all make little blades. the homesteader mold board is like 250 thou oply downside to the new rangers is the tortion bar front end


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I plow commercially with a 2001 Ranger and a Snoway and have had zero trouble. I think for what you are doing you have made a good choice. JMO.


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

I had a 1994 Mazda B4000.....

Same as a Ranger......

That 4.0 has plenty of power imho...wesport


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Do it. I would use 1st gear and 4 low down hill to prevent sliding. I have a curtis 3000 on mine its heavier than the homesteader. If I were to do it again I would do Blizzard 720 or Boss Sport Duty 700 non electric mount.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm using the smaller Homesteader on my 06 Tacoma due to tight quarters, like you.
It's very clean.

I had freeze-up issues last year below 15F but had the dealer do the fluid change this fall and it worked fine Saturday in single digits.


----------

